# Buying bulk canvas wallets for embroidery?



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get ahold of a bulk order of canvas wallets? I have equipment to do small orders of embroidery, but I don't know where to get wallets.

I thought about printing on leather, but I think theres a degree of difficulty there, that I'm not ready for haha.


----------



## summitawards (Mar 12, 2010)

Did you find anything out? I'm looking for about 200 units.


----------



## degaje (Apr 22, 2009)

dont forget about being able to use heat applied vinyl for leather (thermo-flex extra, ez weed extra, etc)


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wallets & Checkbook Covers for Sublimation Imprinting - DyeTrans.com

These were some of the only I could find that were what I was looking for. They're meant for heat transfer, but I'd imagine you could embroider somehow.


----------

